# propogating aponogeton



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

I have an aponogeton (at least I think that's what it is) that has ruffly, rusty brown leaves that I'd like to propogate. I don't know if it makes a difference, but the blooms have a single spike rather than the double spike that some types have. Is this an easy thing to do? How do I go about it?

Thanks,


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I love Aponogetons! If I only had the room, I'd devote entire aquariums to their cultivation!

How you propagate an Aponogeton is going to depend on the type of Aponogeton. 

Some of the plants, like A. crispus (which I suspect you have) are going to self pollinate, form seeds and propagate themselves. Some other Aponogetons, like A. ulvaceus need to be cross pollinated with another A. ulvaceus, like many terrestrial plants (ie. Corn). Then there is A. undulatus. That Aponogeton rarely flowers. Instead, plants form on what would normally be flower stalk, kind of like Ecinodorus plants do. Those plants will remain on the stalk until they are clipped of, or a tuber forms and the plant releases itself naturally.

Then there are slight variations within the Aponogetons based on the color of the flower. Once again, A. ulvaceus. A. ulvaceus plants with violet flowers are self fertile, and A. ulvaceous plants with white/yellow flowers need to be self pollinated. 

The flower color variations also apply to the rest period, or lack of rest period, required by some of the Aponogetons.

Mike


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Does it need help self-pollinating? I've had the plant a couple of years and it hasn't had babies on its own.

Here's the plant and the flower.


















AS you can see, it's overgrown. I thought it would be fun to try and get a few extras out of it before I cut it back again.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I believe you can self pollinate A. crispus, which it looks like you have. You can use a paintbrush or a feather to pollinate the flowers. Be sure to leave the flower alone until it dies back. That way you insure that the seeds develop, and distribute themselves within your aquarium.

Mike


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Mike. Now I also know what type I want if I'm not successful. roud:


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

If your plant has two flowers at the same time you can rub the flowers together to transfer the pollen, you end up with many little apono's floating around in your tank.


----------



## mehdi mt (Jul 13, 2017)

hello 
i could take seeds from my aponogetons two month ago 
after two month they grow but so little 
what can i do for growing up fester them?
use co2 nessesary for them?


----------

